# job offer in Sweden



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello friends,

i got the job opportunity in Gothenburg, Sweden. through constancy.
they told will pay salary or 35000 SEK/month. 
i am married and 1 kid (2 years ), am planning to go with family so if any one have idea about Expensen and tax how much it will go and how much i can save ?

plz tell let me know


----------



## Chadstick31 (Aug 19, 2016)

No idea but from what I have read, Sweden has become dangerous with all the immigrants theyve taken in. Rape and violence is now a common occurrence there whereas it was once 1 of the safest countries in the world.


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

what you mean ?
Not safe to go there and stay ?


----------



## Chadstick31 (Aug 19, 2016)

Not from what I've read. Do some research on it first. Read up on Sweden and immigration and the soaring crime rates. The capital of Sweden is now only 2nd to South Africa in terms of rape. That is no joke.


----------



## JuneH (Sep 25, 2016)

I just moved from Gothenburg after living there for several years. And by the way, rape and violence are not now common. Despite the racist propaganda that has taken over the internet, please ignore these kind of statements and know that Sweden is still statistically one of the safest countries in the world, although unfortunately racist attitudes like this are now more common, smh, which is a drawback.

With 35000 you will take home about 24000-25000 and you will be able to rent a big enough place for your family, although it will be difficult to rent in the city. Commuting is easy though, so it shouldn't be a problem. Gothenburg is lovely.


----------



## JuneH (Sep 25, 2016)

Chadstick31 said:


> Not from what I've read. Do some research on it first. Read up on Sweden and immigration and the soaring crime rates. The capital of Sweden is now only 2nd to South Africa in terms of rape. That is no joke.


No it isn't. Please Chapstick, stop posting.


----------



## JuneH (Sep 25, 2016)

Chadstick31 said:


> Not from what I've read. Do some research on it first. Read up on Sweden and immigration and the soaring crime rates. The capital of Sweden is now only 2nd to South Africa in terms of rape. That is no joke.


Sweden has always been a country in which rape has never been under-reported. For example, if you look at some countries, the percentage of girls and women who report that they have been raped does not at all fit with the statistics, which are often close to _no reported rapes ever_. I don't want to point fingers, but I have lived in a country where rape was severely underreported and If you look at statistics, the reports of rape really did not match experiences. Please do not compare rape statistics of such countries with Scandinavia. Scandinavia is very non-tolerant toward violence against women and pretty much every incidence is reported. That's a good thing. But it is not nearly as common there as in other countries. 

I've been on this site for all of five minutes and I think this is my last five minutes. is there no moderation here to keep the nuts out?


----------



## JuneH (Sep 25, 2016)

kumar33praveen said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> i got the job opportunity in Gothenburg, Sweden. through constancy.
> they told will pay salary or 35000 SEK/month.
> ...


Go to Blocket to check housing prices. We rented a larger place than you are looking for so I don't really know what you can expect. You can get a three bedroom for 12000 in a nice area and I expect you might be able to get a two bedroom for 8000 but I don't know. Your problem will be that rent in the city will mainly be short term only because of the way Swedish housing works. If you stay slightly out of the city the possibility to get a long-term rental goes up. 

I might budget 3000 for food for you. Transit could be a lot, depending on where you are.


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

JuneH said:


> Go to Blocket to check housing prices. We rented a larger place than you are looking for so I don't really know what you can expect. You can get a three bedroom for 12000 in a nice area and I expect you might be able to get a two bedroom for 8000 but I don't know. Your problem will be that rent in the city will mainly be short term only because of the way Swedish housing works. If you stay slightly out of the city the possibility to get a long-term rental goes up.
> 
> I might budget 3000 for food for you. Transit could be a lot, depending on where you are.




Thanks a lot for the information.
Planing to stay near Karossvägen, Göteborg.
how much will be schooling fees for kids, English media ?


----------



## Chadstick31 (Aug 19, 2016)

JuneH said:


> I just moved from Gothenburg after living there for several years. And by the way, rape and violence are not now common. Despite the racist propaganda that has taken over the internet, please ignore these kind of statements and know that Sweden is still statistically one of the safest countries in the world, although unfortunately racist attitudes like this are now more common, smh, which is a drawback.
> 
> With 35000 you will take home about 24000-25000 and you will be able to rent a big enough place for your family, although it will be difficult to rent in the city. Commuting is easy though, so it shouldn't be a problem. Gothenburg is lovely.


Its called being realistic, not racism. If you want to be an ignoran liberal that accepts everything then thats your choice. You're telling me that mass migration into Sweden has not caused any rise in rape and other crimes? Your soft ignorant and naive attitudes to a people vastly different than that of Europe will eventually end in the devourement of every single nation of Europe from the inside, and its happening already, slowly eating away like a cancer.

Please take some time and research into the plot to destroy Europe with mass immigration. Its time to catch a wake up.


----------



## Chadstick31 (Aug 19, 2016)

JuneH said:


> Chadstick31 said:
> 
> 
> > Not from what I've read. Do some research on it first. Read up on Sweden and immigration and the soaring crime rates. The capital of Sweden is now only 2nd to South Africa in terms of rape. That is no joke.
> ...


Please stop discouraging me to advise someone on first doing proper research on a country before moving there with his family. Thats actually the smart thing to do, if you didnt know.


----------



## uora (Jul 19, 2011)

kumar33praveen said:


> Thanks a lot for the information.
> Planing to stay near Karossvägen, Göteborg.
> how much will be schooling fees for kids, English media ?


Sorry if I'm late here.
Schools are free in Sweden, (even the English ones I believe), but the kindergarten are not. 
35000kr is a normal salary but in most couples, both are working and have their children in kindergarten which is not free. Some parents receive benefits for staying at home with their children "föräldrapenning", you may have a look into that and other benefits like "barnbidrag", all parents get these independent of their income.
I'm guessing you are going to work at Volvo and commuting is better, the closest areas are not the best to live in. In Gothenburg there is a difference between the south and the northern areas, the north usually being the poor one.. but 10 minutes drive out of the town can change it all.



Chadstick31 said:


> Please stop discouraging me to advise someone on first doing proper research on a country before moving there with his family. Thats actually the smart thing to do, if you didnt know.


A proper research is very important, also knowing where the information comes from and here is an article which show how it works. It is in Swedish from "Dagens nyheter" a conservative newspaper and shows how the extreme right (extreme nationalists, nazis, fascists) change their articles: An ordinary Swedish rapist becomes a Muslim refugee, one rape turns into hundreds and so on. The title is: "Swedish hatred sites give a black picture of Sweden"

Svenska hatsajter bidrar till svart bild av Sverige - DN.SE


----------

